

MicroView: A chip-sized Arduino with built-in OLED Display - schappim
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1516846343/microview-chip-sized-arduino-with-built-in-oled-di

======
ropable
There aren't too many Kickstarter projects that I've wanted to back before
reaching the end of the initial description, but this is one. A superb idea
that looks beautifully executed!

------
locusm
Congrats Marcus, really enjoyed your Arduino course at UQ a few months back...

